# Russell Brand pwns useless MSNBC Talk show hosts



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of Russell Brand but he sure rips the fuck out of these idiots on this dumb channel.


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2013)

Superb 

A bad day in the office for the woman in the blue dress.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 18, 2013)

He was right about their rudeness. Even when they got his name wrong they couldn't bring themselves to say sorry when he pointed it out to them.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2013)

Supine said:


> Superb
> 
> A bad day in the office for the woman in the blue dress.


I thought the other 2 were worse


----------



## Balbi (Jun 18, 2013)

He's started that interview being hacked off, his face says it all


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 18, 2013)

I think he just came across as a rude, boorish arse.

"She's a shaft-grasper".


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, being rude is a no no. Unless it's some old cunt.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 18, 2013)

Is that what she is then?

I've no idea who those people were.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Is that what she is then?
> 
> I've no idea who those people were.


 
No, Andrew Sachs was the old cunt it's ok to be rude to.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2013)

How is his promotion of the anti-semite david icke going btw? Raking in some needed cash?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 18, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I think he just came across as a rude, boorish arse.
> 
> "She's a shaft-grasper".


 
I never need much of an incentive to not hear or see Russell Brand so this post was sufficient reason for today, thanks.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 18, 2013)

I enjoy him. He childishly disrupts things by bringing people's attention to the absurdity of situations or their opinions.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> I enjoy him. He childishly disrupts things by bringing people's attention to the absurdity of situations or their opinions.


 
And laughing at old cunts for shagging their relatives. And supporting jew-shatterers. Don't worry, it's just the absurdity of your opinion.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2013)

I can see why he threw the american bots- they probably haven't seen his things, but I'd have thought the english woman would know his stuff enough to handle him and his annoyedness. Apparently not


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> And laughing at old cunts for shagging their relatives. And supporting jew-shatterers. Don't worry, it's just the absurdity of your opinion.


 
I haven't seen everything he has ever done, so know not of what you speak.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> I haven't seen everything he has ever done, so know not of what you speak.


 
Ok, he shagged Andrrw Sach's grandaughter and rang him up to tell him on air that he had done so tee hee. That's rude. But being rude to him is bad. He is now funding david 'hammer of the jews' Icke in new media ventures. Enough?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 18, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> I enjoy him. He childishly disrupts things by bringing people's attention to the absurdity of situations or their opinions.


 
The only attention he draws in the clip in the OP is to his own fucking idiocy.

Nobody gets "pwnd" at all.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Ok, he shagged Andrrw Sach's grandaughter and ran him up to tell him on air that he had done so tee hee. That's rude. But being rude to him is bad. He is now funding david 'hammer of the jews' Icke in new media ventures. Enough?


 
Well that's disappointing. Especially the Icke thing


----------



## xes (Jun 18, 2013)

I like Brand, he's a smart person. Not half as thick as people make him out to be. He didn't really own the presenters, just deflected the shit stuff back on them. He knows how the media works and how he can be missentupreted, and he knows how to make that work in his favour. Fair play to him.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 18, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> The only attention he draws in the clip in the OP is to his own fucking idiocy.
> 
> Nobody gets "pwnd" at all.


 
You are an old school, door opening gent though init, I bet you'd never cuss in front of a _lady_ ...course you'd hate Russel Brand. That's fine.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Ok, he shagged Andrrw Sach's grandaughter and rang him up to tell him on air that he had done so tee hee. That's rude. But being rude to him is bad. *He is now funding david 'hammer of the jews' Icke in new media ventures*. Enough?


 

for fucks sake. He's long been a bit of a protest hound but I didn't see that coming.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> You are an old school, door opening gent though init, *I bet you'd never cuss in front of a lady* ...course you'd hate Russel Brand. That's fine.


 
depends if she asked for a double ennit


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2013)

He's pretty fucking funny in stand up and without doubt one of the most intelligent celebrities the UK has produced.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 18, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> I bet you'd never cuss in front of a _lady_ ...


 
I cussed in front of Mrs Spy when she brought home the prick's autobiography.


----------



## xes (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd like to see proof that Brand actually funds David Icke. Not that I don't trust our all knowing 'sage'.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 18, 2013)

"Willie Brand" arf arf

Wasn't he leader of the DDR?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 18, 2013)

I enjoyed this. I don't think many people could get away with it, but he did.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.thegrindstone.com/2012/08/03/-politics/russell-brand-sexually-harassed-a-wardrobe-girl-but-dont-worry-it-was-funny-274/

Nasty piece of work.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> "Willie Brand" arf arf
> 
> Wasn't he leader of the DDR?


 
Willy Brandt.

And no.

He was the Chancellor of West Germany and led the Social Democrats.


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2013)

He's on question time with Boris this week I think. You lot should enjoy it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I cussed in front of Mrs Spy when she brought home the prick's autobiography.


 
I've been through a spate of comedian bio's in the last few years and his is at leas half honest. Contains lols that he thought of just for the book. Unlike Frankie Boyle who just re-wrote his standup, called it a bio and sold it. Lazy.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 18, 2013)

The Sachs things was mean. I'm surprised and didn't know about the Icke thing. That's disappointing, as otherwise I quite like his wind-up merchant shtick.

I liked this video until he started going on about shaft grasping.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I liked this video until he started going on about shaft grasping.


 

Blatant misogynist in blatant misogyny shocker.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> "Willie Brand" arf arf
> 
> Wasn't he leader of the DDR?


wrong Germany.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Ok, he shagged Andrrw Sach's grandaughter and rang him up to tell him on air that he had done so tee hee. That's rude. But being rude to him is bad. He is now funding david 'hammer of the jews' Icke in new media ventures. Enough?


Haven't heard about the Icke stuff before, have you got a link?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 18, 2013)

It's amazing the stuff you can still get away with and do if you're talking about women that you would never get away with if you were talking about ethnic minorities or LGBT people.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 18, 2013)

I love Russell Brand. He's so good at taking on any situation and dealing with both articulately and simply.

He also does a lot for the homeless and for drug addiction charities too, so he's definitely alright in my book.

The Andrew Sachs thing is was way blown out of proportion.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I think he just came across as a rude, boorish arse.
> 
> "She's a shaft-grasper".


 

I agree with you. I generally find him quite objectionable _but_ he does often make some good points and shake things up a little. 
I wish he wouldn't because I am much more comfortable hating him


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Haven't heard about the Icke stuff before, have you got a link?


I have but hopefully someone can fill you in whilst I am on train...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 18, 2013)

From Icke's own site http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/ about a TV venture:



> _'I am excited by David's new venture. We all complain about media bias and now we will have an outlet beholden only to the people. I think it will be crazy and fun and I hope to be on it.'_ - Russell Brand


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> From Icke's own site http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/ about a TV venture:


Thank you.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 18, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Blatant misogynist in blatant misogyny shocker.


 
I've just seen your link. Fucking hell!

Absolute wanker then.


----------



## Thora (Jun 18, 2013)

I do find him funny and I enjoyed his book, but I reckon he's a horrible person.


----------



## xes (Jun 18, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> From Icke's own site http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/ about a TV venture:


ok that's looking pretty fucking suss. They "need" 200k by the 20th and 300k by the 30th? Nope, that doesn't sound like a massive money making scam at all.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2013)

I used to _really_ dislike the guy tbh, but he's improved hugely over the years IMO. Both as a comedian and as a person. What seals it for me is that he seems to be totally prepared to be honest about his fallibility - not just as an _'I *used* to be like this but not *now*'_ thing either. I suspect if you spoke to him down the pub about the "shaft-grasper" comment then he'd be happy to listen and to discuss it properly.

IRT the OP video, I don't think he made anyone look like idiots, and nor do I think he intended to. He messed around with them a bit and it was funny. It looked like they enjoyed it as much as he did. Funny doesn't always necessitate making someone look a twat.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I've just seen your link. Fucking hell!
> 
> Absolute wanker then.


 
Hmmm.  Having just posted the above, I'm going to have to go and check that link now...!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 18, 2013)

Corax said:


> Hmmm. Having just posted the above, I'm going to have to go and check that link now...!


 
Let us know if you change your opinion of him.  This thread has definitely changed mine.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I've just seen your link. Fucking hell!
> 
> Absolute wanker then.


 
I've read it now.

If it all happened as reported, the guy's a scumbag.

Given his schtick there's a possibility that he's not, and it was just horrifically miscalculated.

But two things come to mind on that:
1) I'd rather err on the side of the victim than the abuser.
2) Miscalculation's not an excuse anyway.  If your miscalculation leads you to sexually abusing people, then you need to tone your schtick down a smidge.

I had started to believe that his shitty objectification of women was parody, but if that's the way he behaves then it looks like I was wrong on that.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Let us know if you change your opinion of him. This thread has definitely changed mine.


Yeah. In addition to the post above, the more I let it percolate the more I think I'm trying to make excuses for a misogynist because I find him charismatic.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 18, 2013)

Pretty much my feelings on him, too, including the not wanting to believe he is really like that because he's likeable.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 18, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> wrong Germany.


 
Close enough 

eta: That was a bit odd, when she started on about "Willy Brand" though, wasn't it? Strange Freudian slip / subconscious journo knowledge confusion / something or other confustication going on there? Fuck knows.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Ok, he shagged Andrrw Sach's grandaughter and rang him up to tell him on air that he had done so tee hee. That's rude. But being rude to him is bad. He is now funding david 'hammer of the jews' Icke in new media ventures. Enough?


 
Ugh. Media bubble scum cunts.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2013)

I never liked him anyway mind you.


----------



## yield (Jun 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> eta: That was a bit odd, when she started on about "Willy Brand" though, wasn't it? Strange Freudian slip / subconscious journo knowledge confusion / something or other confustication going on there? Fuck knows.


I thought she said Willy Brandt?


frogwoman said:


> Ugh. Media bubble scum cunts.


^This. He's a more attractive Jimmy Carr.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 18, 2013)

yield said:


> I thought she said Willy Brandt?


 
Dunno. Fuck knows. Just seemed a bit wtf, that's all. Brand didn't pick up on it, which vaguely surprised me. Mind you, there was lots of wtf floating about already by that point. *shrugs*


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2013)

Wut?  I thought she just got his name wrong, rather than making a relatively obscure reference to a German politician.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 18, 2013)

She just fucked up. Hardly surprising given all the confusion Brand was creating.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jun 19, 2013)

Show us your tits story denied here:

http://tabloid-watch.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/billy-connolly-denies-claims-in-sun.html


----------



## 8den (Jun 19, 2013)

Of the long detailed litany of reasons I loathe Russell Brand, two come off the top of my head

A) His sanctimonious column after the death of Amy Winehouse where he made a intellectual and empathatic appeal about the problems alcoholics have. However two years previously he was making jokes about her drinking problem as part of his routine. Cunt. 

B) My Booky Wooky. Just the name.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jun 19, 2013)

Russell Brand grew up in the same town as me, but he managed to get out, and he always seemed to embody a particular kind of Essex teen boy. Given space and encouragement he can be a thoughtful, considerate, and incredibly intelligent person, but the ego is way too strong. Surrounded by laddish types, he always has to temper his intelligence with bawdyness and slapstick, lest he be seen to be too serious and not 'one of the lads'. Attack him, or fail to pay him the respect he feels is due, and a bitter nasty side comes out.

Which is a shame, because he can do elegant and considered writing and interviews, so i'm always curious as to what he has to say, but I rarely defend his actions or his words afterwards.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 19, 2013)

meh. nobody came off very good in that (and why did I just waste minutes of my life watching it?) the hosts were unprepared and formulaic and idiotic like they all are, and Brand thinks he's very clever trying to expose people, but imo it just makes him seem insecure - he needs to get the upper hand on those around him, which comes across as defensive/ passive agressive.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:
			
		

> meh. nobody came off very good in that (and why did I just waste minutes of my life watching it?) the hosts were unprepared and formulaic and idiotic like they all are, and Brand thinks he's very clever trying to expose people, but imo it just makes him seem insecure - he needs to get the upper hand on those around him, which comes across as defensive/ passive agressive.



He could have quite easily left some of what he said out of that interview and come over well but he just can't stop himself from being self obsessed, over the top and a little misogynist.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 19, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> From Icke's own site http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/ about a TV venture:


Cool beans!


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 19, 2013)

New target of £200,000 
www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-people-s-voice?c=activity


----------



## Al Kriegen (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not a fan of his work but I did think that he has improved a lot over the years that he's been a 'big deal' and over the last few years I thought that he had written some very good short pieces about addiction and fame and our attitudes towards it

Having read that link to a one year old 200 word celebrity news story in The Sun about him I've changed my mind


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2013)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Show us your tits story denied here:
> 
> http://tabloid-watch.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/billy-connolly-denies-claims-in-sun.html


 
ha so it was just entirely made up by the sun? it doesn't really suprise me, people really will believe any old unsubstantiated bollocks if it happens to confirm what they already think about someone.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> wrong Germany.


 
WRONG GERMANY IS BEST GERMANY.

Is Brand really a lizard-fancier?


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jun 19, 2013)

RB rocks. He is one of the few remaining public entertainers with character, intelligence and wit. And the Sachs thing was funny, so there.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 19, 2013)

He's not perfect (and the Sachs thing was abhorrent), but there's so many vacuous twats in the sleb 'sphere' I can't help but find him genuinely witty and refreshing.

That show reminds me just how 'plastic' US TV really is. I always find it fascinating!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Thank you.


 
SERIOUSLY?? you are seriously using david icke's website as a credible source now (and that is the only place i read anything about this)??


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jun 19, 2013)

That video just perpetuates the fact that Brand is a complete wanker and nowhere near as funny/intelligent as he thinks he is.

So it's rude to call someone 'he' in their presence (though I'm sure he say's he/she at least once in reference to the others... I'm not watching it again to be sure though), but it's ok to continually call a woman you don't know 'love', highlight that you were ogling down her low cut top and make sexual innuendo to the way she is holding a bottle?? 

Pretentious twat.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 19, 2013)

DaRealSpoon said:


> So it's rude to call someone 'he' in their presence (though I'm sure he say's he/she at least once in reference to the others... I'm not watching it again to be sure though), but it's ok to continually call a woman you don't know 'love', highlight that you were ogling down her low cut top and make sexual innuendo to the way she is holding a bottle??


 
Quite.

I find the OP utterly astonishing, tbh.

He's got this one well wrong.


----------



## albionism (Jun 19, 2013)

He could have just gone through the motions in order to promote his upcoming show,
like most sycophants would have done. The fact he managed to mention Bradley Manning
and Edward Snowden on US TV grants him some degree of kudos in my opinion.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> SERIOUSLY?? you are seriously using david icke's website as a credible source now (and that is the only place i read anything about this)??


 
Given his past attendances at his 8 hour long shows, choosing to have him on his show and bigging him up in other appearances and interviews and so on, yes.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 19, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> SERIOUSLY?? you are seriously using david icke's website as a credible source now (and that is the only place i read anything about this)??


 
tbh mate i've seen at least one yt video linked where he's shilling for that project of icke's.  sadly this is true.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 19, 2013)

i love Russell Brand and find him radical and brilliant. He is also a stellar writer. Sometimes he's off the mark but makes more sense that any politician.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2013)

@el-arairah
well i have no love for him whatsoever so don't really care... but really nothing posted so far has made me a "believer" in this particular mud sling.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2013)

What evidence then has convinced you to definitively claim that it's a "mud sling"? Let's have a look at it. And on what grounds do you dismiss the three pieces of supporting evidence that demonstrate Brand's love for Icke that i posted?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Given his past attendances at his 8 hour long shows, choosing to have him on his show and bigging him up in other appearances and interviews and so on, yes.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 19, 2013)

albionism said:


> He could have just gone through the motions in order to promote his upcoming show,
> like most sycophants would have done. The fact he managed to mention Bradley Manning
> and Edward Snowden on US TV grants him some degree of kudos in my opinion.


 
Big deal. This was a morning talk show, hardly cutting edge politics.

What he did was the equivalent of confounding Richard and Judy.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't see why Alex Jones ranting at Andrew Neil is fucked up and risible but this isn't.

Maybe those MSNBC guys are massive wankers but I don't know them and they didn't do anything here to merit the hassle they got


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 19, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Big deal. This was a morning talk show, hardly cutting edge politics.
> 
> What he did was the equivalent of confounding Richard and Judy.


 
I dunno, Richard Madeley is a mentalist and could probably rise to the challenge


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What evidence then has convinced you to definitively claim that it's a "mud sling"? Let's have a look at it. And on what grounds do you dismiss the three pieces of supporting evidence that demonstrate Brand's love for Icke that i posted?


 
Terry Wogan had David Icke on his show and I'm sure you are not saying he is a lizarder.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> Terry Wogan had David Icke on his show and I'm sure you are not saying he is a lizarder.


 
Did he have a years long record of bigging up Icke and the theories he propounds when he had him on his show? Brand does. Spot the difference?

Can you tell me what evidence has made you definitively decide this is a 'mud sling' and on what grounds you dismiss the evidence of Brand's support for Icke over an extended period now please?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> Terry Wogan had David Icke on his show and I'm sure you are not saying he is a lizarder.


 

Yeah but he's given money to him and talked about what a good guy he is and Terry Wogan hasn't, Terry Wogan was actually taking the piss out of him. I'd rather not believe it of him too but there you go.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 19, 2013)

It seems a bit inevitable really. All his New Age chatter leads to this.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Did he have a years long record of bigging up Icke and the theories he propounds when he had him on his show? Brand does. Spot the difference?
> 
> Can you tell me what evidence has made you definitively decide this is a 'mud sling' and on what grounds you dismiss the evidence of Brand's support for Icke over an extended period now please?


 
i'll look at your links when i have time. i am not dismissing anything. my issue was with using david icke's own website as your source!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> It seems a bit inevitable really. All his New Age chatter leads to this.


 
there is that. it doesn't sound out of the realms of possibility. but, just cos something "seems like the kind of thing he might do" doesn't mean it's true (as shown with billy connoly story)


----------



## tendril (Jun 19, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> It seems a bit inevitable really. All his New Age chatter leads to this.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> i'll look at your links when i have time. i am not dismissing anything. my issue was with using david icke's own website as your source!


 
You are dismissing things. Look at what you wrote ffs. And i never used Icke's site, i said that he was promoting Icke and another poster posted what appears to be his _latest_ bit of Icke promotion.


----------



## Geri (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> i love Russell Brand and find him radical and brilliant.


 
Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 19, 2013)

Geri said:


> Why does this not surprise me?


 

it shouldnt surprise you! how you 'take' Russell Brand very much depends on you.

I love Oscar Wilde for the same reasons.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 19, 2013)

I used to hate him when he was on big brothers little brother. Look how much he has changed...he musta been Gokked.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> it shouldnt surprise you! how you 'take' Russell Brand very much depends on you.
> 
> I love Oscar Wilde for the same reasons.


 

Yawning chasm between the two.

Brand has occasional moments when he lines up everything just right, and produces something good. Like anyone, I suppose. But certain parts of his forced foppery and dandyism just doesn't wash.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 19, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> ..... and they didn't do anything here to merit the hassle they got


 
Lack of homework.
They should have been pre-warned and able to handle Brand a little better.
He is able to show up most mid level  tv presenters because of his _speed _as well as his intellect.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 19, 2013)

I saw one of these for sale in a shop near me yesterday. 

Presumably Willy has copyrighted his hairdo.





Smiffy's Sex God Wig


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 19, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Yawning chasm between the two.
> 
> Brand has occasional moments when he lines up everything just right, and produces something good. Like anyone, I suppose. But certain parts of his forced foppery and dandyism just doesn't wash.


 

that's true. Russell Brand can sometimes be naff and annoying, but there are sparks of genius in there.  i think he is on a sincere quest for Truth in his personal life. He also has a gargantuan command of the English language, and is undeniably talented. His idealism and hopeless romanticism is very Wildean, as his foppish artistry. Obviously no one compares to Oscar Wilde but Russell's flamboyance and dandyism is deliberately affected as a homage, i think.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 19, 2013)

It's a shame that Brand is a Ickeist, definately lowered him in my expectations. That said you're really on to a loser if you look to a jester like him for political or intellectual insight rather than entertainment and amusement. Even with regard to the latter, he's hugely inconsistant: a fairly awful writer, a terrible actor, a variable stand up. As a celebrity personality he's one of the more entertaining and colourful ones and he is usually very funny in interviews. Maybe it's a sorry commentary on our popular culture that he's one its most interesting figures, but there you go.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 19, 2013)

He can be annoying and a bit up himself, but it's his job. It sells. Now and again he has some very good one liners. There's far worse in the world


----------



## albionism (Jun 19, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Big deal. This was a morning talk show, hardly cutting edge politics.
> 
> What he did was the equivalent of confounding Richard and Judy.


 
Still, millions would have been watching. He said more worthwhile things on 
one shitty morning show than most would have said on Question Time.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jun 19, 2013)

The blokes an absolute bellend.


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> He also has a gargantuan command of the English language


 
No he doesn't.

I find him entertaining and charismatic, but let's not over-egg the pudding eh?


----------



## youngian (Jun 20, 2013)

Isn't that Kitty Kat woman, who confuses Brand with a former West German chancellor, the face of BBC news in America?

No Kirsty Wark is she.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 20, 2013)

His radio 2 and 6music radio shows were the funniest radio i've ever heard, and that includes Steve Penk and Round the Horn. Properly anarchic stauff.

I first got into him on Dancefloor Chart on MTV - where he'd do links to videos by confusing off their head ravers.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 20, 2013)

In fact, he is on Question Time tonight - lets all watch that and analyse his performance ad nauseum


----------



## xenon (Jun 20, 2013)

Why's he on QT? I know it's shit, though not seen it for a while. What's his credentials for being on there. Meeja wank.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 20, 2013)

They never get Johnny Vegas on Question Time and he's just as clever


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 20, 2013)

They're selling Russel Brand wigs in Wilkinsons man. The greatest decade in the history of mankind is over.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 20, 2013)

I think he plays some of it really well but loses it with his crude comments.
I also think he missed a trick when he had that guy in a corner, he got to dodge his questions because he was given a get out clause from one of his co hosts. I wanted to see brand brush them off and get back on him, but sadly his ego was being polished and he sucked up to that instead.

That was about the only 'professional' move I saw those news anchors perform.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 20, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> I used to hate him when he was on big brothers little brother.


i thought that was the best tv thing hes done (apart from standup) - not easy to make "pulled down my trousers and pants" a catchphrase - some of his tv stuff has been appalling and best left forgotten.

hes an egomaniac by his own admission... comes across as very manic (in the psychiatric sense) to me


----------



## gosub (Jun 20, 2013)

Never liked him til that secret policemans but to do a gig of that magnitude based purely on a letters page of the sun (presumably from that week) AND hitting the mark, takes balls and talent


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 20, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> They never get Johnny Vegas on Question Time and he's just as clever


 
The difference is Vegas, while clever, can't be serious. Brand can...sort of.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 20, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I first got into him on Dancefloor Chart on MTV - where he'd do links to videos by confusing off their head


El Jugs and I used to love watching him on MTV


----------



## Supine (Jun 20, 2013)

Mel Phillips and Brand on QT. Here we go!!!


----------



## Supine (Jun 20, 2013)

Boom!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 20, 2013)

He seems to be doing a great impression of Frank Spencer at the moment.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 20, 2013)

BoJo has been smart enough to realise that he's not going to be the wacky one tonight and has toned his act down accordingly.

So far.


----------



## girasol (Jun 20, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> From Icke's own site http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/ about a TV venture:


Hopefully that's some weird joke... I like him but that would put a downer on said liking..


----------



## albionism (Jun 21, 2013)

I would love to see Charlie Chuck on QT


----------



## Maggot (Jun 22, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

Them jews though, you know, i mean the lizards, sorry...


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2013)

people who confuse the words "dandy" and "fop" and use them interchangeably don't know the meaning of the words.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2013)

discokermit said:


> people who confuse the words "dandy" and "fop" and use them interchangeably don't know the meaning of the words.


 
"Dandy" means 'good', and "fop" is a high-jump technique.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not really a fan of Russell Brand but he sure rips the fuck out of these idiots on this dumb channel.



Did we watch the same clip? I didn't notice anyone pwning or ripping the fuck out of anyone else. What I saw was four idiots competing to score own goals, and if I have to count I'd say the conceited, boorish misogynist with the long hair scored slightly more of those than the others.

All in all 9 minutes of my life that I'll never get back, during which I learned nothing except avoid these people in future.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> From Icke's own site http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/ about a TV venture:


If that's true, he's a bigger idiot than I thought.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Did we watch the same clip? I didn't notice anyone pwning or ripping the fuck out of anyone else. What I saw was four idiots competing to score own goals, and if I have to count I'd say the conceited, boorish misogynist with the long hair scored slightly more of those than the others.
> 
> All in all 9 minutes of my life that I'll never get back, during which I learned nothing except avoid these people in future.


 

Knew Russell years back before fame hit him and he was a decent bloke. Doesn't come accross very well in that interview at all.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Did we watch the same clip? I didn't notice anyone pwning or ripping the fuck out of anyone else.


 
Have to agree.  Not sure why the OP projected maliciousness onto it.

Four fairly normal people amiably dicking about on an inconsequential chat segment, one of whom was quite entertaining about it.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 22, 2013)

I find Russell Brand far too full of himself and basically up his own ass to take seriously, I don't find either of those qualities attractive, let alone in someone who might appear in my TV in my living room. Didn't he rise to prominence from C4 Big Brother, I am disappointed to say that C5 Big Brother is now using a wannaby Brand on their after show program who shares Brand's high regard for his own talents, which are way way overrated!


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> ... one of whom was quite entertaining about it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> Have to agree. Not sure why the OP projected maliciousness onto it.
> 
> Four fairly normal people amiably dicking about on an inconsequential chat segment, one of whom was quite entertaining about it.


 
And you did't see one creepy rude one trying to beat the rest of them down?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> Have to agree. Not sure why the OP projected maliciousness onto it.
> 
> Four fairly normal people amiably dicking about on an inconsequential chat segment, one of whom was quite entertaining about it.


 
Btw do you know what projection and maliciousness mean? The concepts, not the operation. You're pretty good on that.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 22, 2013)

For all his faults he has a certain self awareness that's missing amongst other people who live in the same 'bubble' as himself.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 22, 2013)

I guess you'd have to ask the lady involved if she was offended, rather than watching a video and then reading into what she might or might not have felt. But still...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> For all his faults he has a certain self awareness that's missing amongst other people who live in the same 'bubble' as himself.


 
Cool he can be a right cunt to whoever the likes then. And support open anti-semites. But still....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 22, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Cool he can be a right cunt to whoever the likes then. And support open anti-semites. But still....


 

Well you do the first part quite well yourself


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Well you do the first part quite well yourself


 
Make excuses for me then. Not him.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 23, 2013)

The manosphere fucking loves this vid, they've been wanking over it all week;

http://www.returnofkings.com/13114/russell-brand-social-genius



> The last thing Brand does is spark the attraction of the most dominant interviewer, Mika. Brand has her help him put the table back to her. This is already an act of compliance and submission on her part. Immediately after, he comments on her dress and how low cut it ism thus sexualizing the interaction. He flirtatiously tells her he is a man and he has animal desires. From then on this host is uncomfortably squirming around in a puddle of her own sexual juices. A woman will always submit to a more dominant man, it doesn’t matter if she is the host of a popular “news” program.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## Geri (Jun 23, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Did we watch the same clip? I didn't notice anyone pwning or ripping the fuck out of anyone else. What I saw was four idiots competing to score own goals, and if I have to count I'd say the conceited, boorish misogynist with the long hair scored slightly more of those than the others.
> 
> All in all 9 minutes of my life that I'll never get back, during which I learned nothing except avoid these people in future.


 
Thanks for that, saved me having to watch it and waste 9 minutes of my life


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 24, 2013)

The final nail in the coffin. He's ignoring the BDS call out and performing in Israel.

https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/russell-brand-cancel-your-appearance-in-israel


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 24, 2013)

Why does nobody ever get Stephen Hawking's name right


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

Just watching this. Might be interesting.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 24, 2013)

So, is he anti-semitic or zionist?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 24, 2013)

He's just a mug


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 24, 2013)

nice one Russ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/23032400


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2013)

Hard hitting news site that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The final nail in the coffin. He's ignoring the BDS call out and performing in Israel.
> 
> https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/russell-brand-cancel-your-appearance-in-israel


 

an then on to sun city


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The final nail in the coffin. He's ignoring the BDS call out and performing in Israel.
> 
> https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/russell-brand-cancel-your-appearance-in-israel


 
What if (and I don't know if this _*is*_ the case) his new show contains attacks on the behaviour of Israel?  In cases such as that, is a boycott really better than spreading a dissenting view?

Genuine question btw - I'm not speaking from an already set opinion.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> What if (and I don't know if this _*is*_ the case) his new show contains attacks on the behaviour of Israel? In cases such as that, is a boycott really better than spreading a dissenting view?
> 
> Genuine question btw - I'm not speaking from an already set opinion.


 
Many Israelis are shockingly unaware of what goes on in the West Bank and Gaza. When an artist refuses to perform some people will ask why their admired artist (I can't imagine many people admiring Brand in Israel or elsewhere to be honest) has refused to play.There may also be some discussion in the media too.

Also performing will validate Israels continued violence and occupation of Palestine.

The appalling Apartheid needs to be further recognised. Adhering to the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions as called for by Palestinian civil society (http://www.bdsmovement.net/call) is the least anyone can do IMO.

If Brand was to play Apartheid South Africa would you be feeling just as two minded?


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> If Brand was to play Apartheid South Africa would you be feeling just as two minded?


 
That's my point.  It depends what he was saying.  If he was spreading an anti-apartheid message then yes I'd be 'just as two minded'.

Without knowing the content of his show these are hypotheticals of course.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe all people who oppose the israeli state should go there and blooming well tell them.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> That's my point. It depends what he was saying. If he was spreading an anti-apartheid message then yes I'd be 'just as two minded'.


 
The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign has been endorsed by the following organisations...



> • Council of National and Islamic Forces in Palestine (Coordinating body for the major political parties in the Occupied Palestinian Territory)
> • Palestinian Independent Commission for Citizen’s Rights (PICCR)
> • Union of Arab Community Based Associations (ITTIJAH), Haifa
> • Forum of Palestinian NGOs in Lebanon
> ...


 
http://www.bdsmovement.net/call

I'd listen to them.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign has been endorsed by the following organisations...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Corax has me on ignore, can you ask him why he thinks the eurythmics going to sun city and saying own with racism would have helped?


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions campaign has been endorsed by the following organisations...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As I said, I was asking a question - as opposed to stating a position.  A massive list of authorities that think a cultural boycott should be absolute doesn't really answer it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 24, 2013)

We should stick with the boycott system...it's definitely working.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 24, 2013)

Corax, you have a message.....



butchers apron said:


> Corax has me on ignore, can you ask him why he thinks the eurythmics going to sun city and saying down with racism would have helped?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Corax, you have a message.....


 
You could've edited it! Down with racism. Ta.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 25, 2013)

Russell is the only modern British 'celebrity' of any significance who has 'made it' in the US, too and they love him there...

not that the US is any barometer of culture but they are lucky to get an export of such rapier wit and intelligence....when he can be bothered. You should be proud of him.


----------



## gabi (Jun 25, 2013)

Er, you seem to be forgetting the adorable likes of Simon Cowell, Piers Morgan, Adele, Chris Martin etc etc who are all FAR bigger than Brand. Who I am a big fan of btw. His football column in the guardian used to be fucking brilliant.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 25, 2013)

gabi said:


> Er, you seem to be forgetting the adorable likes of Simon Cowell, Piers Morgan, Adele, Chris Martin etc etc who are all FAR bigger than Brand. Who I am a big fan of btw. His football column in the guardian used to be fucking brilliant.


 
Well next to those absolute bellends Brand does indeed seem like a great personality doesn't he


----------



## gabi (Jun 25, 2013)

aye... a breath of fresh air. i dont think there's any worse TV than American 'news' channels.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 25, 2013)

gabi said:


> Er, you seem to be forgetting the adorable likes of Simon Cowell, Piers Morgan, Adele, Chris Martin etc etc who are all FAR bigger than Brand. Who I am a big fan of btw. His football column in the guardian used to be fucking brilliant.


 

Damn....i forgot about those idiots (apart perhaps from Adele...). Actually Sacha Baron Cohen is also popular stateside, and he rocks


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 25, 2013)

If you like Russell's writing, his two books are great and well worth reading.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

Indeed, i believe they are both great examples of the sort of thing that people who like that sort of thing would like.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Indeed, i believe they are both great examples of the sort of thing that people who like that sort of thing would like.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 25, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> If you like Russell's writing, his two books are great and well worth reading.


 

"If you like his books, you'll most likely like his books"


----------



## cdg (Jun 25, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> Damn....i forgot about those idiots (apart perhaps from Adele...). Actually Sacha Baron Cohen is also popular stateside, and he rocks


 
Yes and he deserves an award for his services to Zionism. I don't see him making any comical, or any for that matter, criticism of Israel's political situation.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> Damn....i forgot about those idiots (apart perhaps from Adele...). Actually Sacha Baron Cohen is also popular stateside, and he rocks


The biggest has to be [WWF Wrestling voice] Rrrrricky Ger-vaiiiiis - how unlikely was that! Didnt he do well
22nd appearance on letterman


----------



## xenon (Jun 25, 2013)

Shite


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 25, 2013)

cdg said:


> Yes and he deserves an award for his services to Zionism. I don't see him making any comical, or any for that matter, criticism of Israel's political situation.


 
That bit in Bruno with the fundamentalist Jews in Israel was pretty funny


----------



## cdg (Jun 25, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> That bit in Bruno with the fundamentalist Jews in Israel was pretty funny


 

To be fair it was quite funny. Actually the interview with the Israeli and Palestinian lectures was quite amusing, although it trivialised the conflict. I digress, back on track.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 25, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> "If you like his books, you'll most likely like his books"


 

 if you like his vibe, you'll enjoy his books.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 25, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> if you like his vibe, you'll enjoy his books.


 

Yeah I was just being a dick, sorry  I have read his Booky Wook and did enjoy reading it fwiw


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2013)

derailing this thread with this


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 25, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> Russell is the only modern British 'celebrity' of any significance who has 'made it' in the US, too and they love him there...


 
I heard Hugh Laurie was in a thing?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 25, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah I was just being a dick, sorry  I have read his Booky Wook and did enjoy reading it fwiw


 

that's okay, i was tired when i done that post


----------



## Corax (Jun 28, 2013)

> Boris Johnson is the most dangerous politician in Britain, precisely because of his charm. The members of the Conservative party that are rallying to install him as leader are those to the right of David Cameron. If you thought the fringe on his head was lunatic, you should see the lunatic fringe that want him as leader. Those for whom Cameron is not Tory enough. "Offshore Dave", leader of a coalition for whom 14 of its 20 most prominent donors have links to companies with offshore holdings. The politicians who want to move the party and our country further to the right want Boris. And well they might: he is the consummate televisual politician. Funny and likable, even when he errs it's cute, like a shaved Winnie the Pooh accidentally eating all the honey.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2013/jun/28/russell-brand-morning-joe-question-time


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

Hearken to the person who says icke is right. Whose glib understanding of politics is above. Johnson is the power brand knows he can never be. The anti-semitic dick.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 9, 2013)

Shouldn't but...


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 11, 2013)

That's excellent.

An honorary urbanite, surely?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 12, 2013)

yeh hes proper punk. I have been sayin this for ages. Some Urbans  are jealous of him and show their empire roots and all that severely embarassing stuff, haha. Russell rocks and he is a great Englishman, and all English punk loves England but loathes the evil empire of Great but shite Britain.  Take for example that Winston Churchill CUNT!!!! Anyone know why i said that? And why i take such an extreme term about your beloved cunty church cunt?  well, course you dont, because you dont learn about the Treaty negotiations in school, do ya? You dont learn anything about what your vile and cunty Churchcunt PM threatened Michael Collins with, (repeat, Churchill, please take your hands off our handsome soldier and trying to slimily seduce him into joining the evil empire, he hated you.....erm....that tactic didnt work....oh, okay, well, now we will try threatening a CIVIL WAR against Ireland, oh yes, thats what!!!!)Thanks a million for that, FUCK OFF CUNT!! 

English folk do not learn about this in school because you would probably want to kill yourselves with shame about the evilness of your countrymen. Dont have a go at me either, its history!! And Ireland aint the only one. The empire is a disgrace and your schools are too shamefaced to teach it. Which kind of brings me back to Russell Brand, who is an Englishman who is not afraid to confront it. He would say,'Disband yourselves from these evil people!!! Know your history, and educate yourselves!!! Be rid of the Monarchy!!! fuck em!!'


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DRINK? (Sep 12, 2013)

gak?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 12, 2013)

Someone is going to have a sore head when they wake up.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 12, 2013)

Haha, I have a day off today . Have you ever seen the documentary, 'Hang up your brightest colours?' Or do you know anything about Churchill's threat of war against Ireland when negotiating the Treaty? They dont teach any of this in English school, and you can see how much the Truth has burnt people. As for Russell Brand? I got plenty of time for him, cos he is the opposite of stiff upper lip and shoving things under the carpet. He is a great Englishman and the epitome of punk.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 12, 2013)

cunty church cunt  said:
			
		

> He was an Irish patriot, true and fearless... When in future times the Irish Free State is not only prosperous and happy, but an active and annealing force... regard will be paid by widening circles to his life and to his death...
> 
> "Successor to a sinister inheritance, reared among "fierce conditions and moving through ferocious times, he supplied those qualities of action and personality with-out which the foundations of Irish nationhood would not have been re-established."


----------



## xenon (Sep 12, 2013)

Still shite.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2013)

What about me Cheesy? I'm English with an Irish parent. Should I kill myself with shame or does being half oppressed, half oppressor cancel it out?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 12, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> What about me Cheesy? I'm English with an Irish parent. Should I kill myself with shame or does being half oppressed, half oppressor cancel it out?



Know your history. And dont blame me for having some passion!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 12, 2013)

A bit of actual knowledge is also useful.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> Know your history. And dont blame me for having some passion!



It's not passion you're displaying there; it's barely coherent rage. You'd do well to learn a thing or two on eloquence from your English hero, Mr Brand.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 12, 2013)

My illustrious ancestor The Earl of Strafford was Lord Deputy of Ireland, and a right fucking bastard - the Scourge of the Irish, Cheesypoof 

*runs*


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 12, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's not passion you're displaying there; it's barely coherent rage. You'd do well to learn a thing or two on eloquence from your English hero, Mr Brand.



yeh, we are all entitled to some drunken rage once in a while. sorry i was at Beal na Mblath recently.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> yeh, we are all entitled to some drunken rage once in a while. sorry i was at Beal na Mblath recently.



Of course we're entitled to drunken rage, but not when it calls for the suicide of over 30 million people.

Anyway, good on you for retracting your earlier statement.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> Haha, I have a day off today . Have you ever seen the documentary, 'Hang up your brightest colours?' Or do you know anything about Churchill's threat of war against Ireland when negotiating the Treaty? They dont teach any of this in English school, and you can see how much the Truth has burnt people. As for Russell Brand? I got plenty of time for him, cos he is the opposite of stiff upper lip and shoving things under the carpet. He is a great Englishman and the epitome of punk.



That's cos Irish history is boring


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 12, 2013)

Russel Brand is awful.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 12, 2013)

I used to think he was alright until coming across this cheesy persons weird obsession with him. And the lizard-jew thing, of course. Fucking nutcases.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2013)

I finally got to listen to that speech. Had to have the volume on full and feed it through my hifi amp just to hear what he was saying.

Pretty funny, like.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 14, 2013)

Noel Gallagher was funnier at GQ and didn't bang on about it afterwards


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 14, 2013)

Brand recounts the whole story in his Bradbury-esque prose.

http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2013/sep/13/russell-brand-gq-awards-hugo-boss


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2013)

There's plenty I like about Brand.  But then... that interview with Alex Jones for eg?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Of course we're entitled to drunken rage, but not when it calls for the suicide of over 30 million people.
> 
> Anyway, good on you for retracting your earlier statement.



I didn't call for the suicide of 30 million what!!!! I said that if you knew the truth about how your leaders behaved, you would feel suicidal with shame. Too much hyperbole there, perhaps, sorry.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> I didn't call for the suicide of 30 million what!!!! I said that if you knew the truth about how your leaders behaved, you would feel suicidal with shame. Too much hyperbole there, perhaps, sorry.



Yeah, I was being a bit of wanker myself by purposefully misinterpreting your post, but you shouldn't assume people don't know their history. And we shouldn't be held responsible for things not in our control - especially those in the distance past.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Yeah, I was being a bit of wanker myself by purposefully misinterpreting your post, but you shouldn't assume people don't know their history. And we shouldn't be held responsible for things not in our control - especially those in the distance past.



No probs pet. . I appreciate that some people do know their history and am glad to hear it. Neither do i for one second blame the current English for what happened in the past. I have many English friends and love them to death.


----------

